# Must Have Minerals



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried this line of mineral cosmetics? I tried doing a search and didn't come up with much, so if this topic has been discussed, my apologies!
Anyway, they seem to be really nice, and the prices are really affordable. If anyone has any info about this line to share, I'd appreciate it!
TIA!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have never heard of them. They look pretty standard. But the prismatic eyeshadows look interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## user3 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll have to look them up


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 13, 2006)

i think i might try them, they're not very expensive so Im thinking, "why not?" 
hmmm!


----------



## user3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Duh of course it's the actual name for the URL.

The bronzers are beautiful! Oh and the Prismatics!
If you order anything for sure let me know out you like them!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

There are sooo many mineral lines these days it's impossible to try them all, lol! If you order let us know how it works out!


----------



## user3 (Mar 16, 2006)

I order a starter kit. I will post pics and comments when I get it.
Just couldn't help myself. The ingredients got me interested and the price of the start kit is great! like $17 & some change. Shipping was $4


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 22, 2006)

hey nessa, receive anything yet? i'm excited to hear how everything turned out!


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_hey nessa, receive anything yet? i'm excited to hear how everything turned out!_

 

Sadly, no items yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



According to the USPS tracking they notified USPS of the shipment but USPS sucks with tracking so I could end up with the package before USPS even updates.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just got the package today. When I get time I take pics for you.
I can tell you that the colors are really pretty.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm glad you like. i ordered about a week ago, but im still waiting for the package. i git an email a few days ago that it was shipped, but im still waiting. i think my pure luxe minerals came much faster and the larenim minerals came in like 2 days from ordering.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok so here's the pic. Sorry I didn't do swatches yet.
The texture of the eyeshadow and blush reminds me of BE.
The texture of the fact products reminds me of Aromaleigh.
I have not used any of it yet.

The first row is eyeshadows
2nd row is blush
3rd row is a bronzer
last row is the foundations and Fawn is a mineral veil

The foundation and mineral veil is matte and has no shimmer 








What I bought was a start kit for $17.95 everything is in 20gram jars which = 5grams of actual product.
I got to pick 2 different blushes, 1 bronzer, 2 foundations, 1 mineral veil ,and 3 multipurpose powders. Shipping was $4 and it came via USPS first class mail.
Their shipping varies by how much money you spend.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 25, 2006)

oh they look very pretty! can't wait to hear how the foundation is!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 30, 2006)

my order finally arrived. its ok, nothing special.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_my order finally arrived. its ok, nothing special._

 
What did you get and have you used any yet?

I still have not used any. 
To be honest I've been a plain jane with makeup lately. 
I might sit down and use it today but I am a bit scared to use the foundation because my face is nice and clear right now. I think I might just test it for a day but no long term use.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 30, 2006)

i got the teal, turquiose, mint shimmer, shamrock, moondance, voilet, and caribbean blue eyeshadows. the colors are nice, but nothing spectacular, just another mineral makeup company.


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of these small companies order from the same wholesaler(s). It is difficult to really be unique unless they do blending like Twisted Fayte.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Has anyone tried this line of mineral cosmetics? I tried doing a search and didn't come up with much, so if this topic has been discussed, my apologies!
Anyway, they seem to be really nice, and the prices are really affordable. If anyone has any info about this line to share, I'd appreciate it!
TIA!_

 
I have but they changed their name, its no longer Must Have Minerals, now its called :

http://www.lumierecosmetics.com/index.php

review:

I i like their veena, their mineral shadows are nice.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Has anyone tried this line of mineral cosmetics? I tried doing a search and didn't come up with much, so if this topic has been discussed, my apologies!
Anyway, they seem to be really nice, and the prices are really affordable. If anyone has any info about this line to share, I'd appreciate it!
TIA!_

 
I have but they changed their name, its no longer Must Have Minerals, now its called :

http://www.lumierecosmetics.com/index.php

review:

I  like their veena, their mineral shadows are nice.


----------



## dior688 (Aug 11, 2007)

is that expensive?


----------



## msmack (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the Lumiere long handled kabuki brush!

I use the foundations as well... I have tried Veena Velvet formula, Flawless Face formula, and Cashmere formula - I like Cashmere best. They have tonnes of shades. I have not tried any of the eyeshadows but the Silk Radiances are to die for. I love Bare Skin, Island Sands and Bare Beauty. The blushes didn't thrill me - with the exception of some of the silk blushes. There are 4 different formulas of foundation, Veena Velvet/Flawless Face/Luminesse/Cashmere.


----------



## muscidae (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got my samples, and have been trying them on for the past week, and I really like them! I got the Luminesse, and the Veena Velvet. So far, I prefer Luminesse - not sure why.
* I found that the shades are different depending on the finish, though! I use Fairly Light Neutral in Luminesse, but that shade didn't work AT ALL in Veena Velvet. It was completely off, much too beige. But, there was another shade in VV (can't remember which one now), and it worked perfectly. If you want to try a different finish (formula), then I would suggest getting 2-3 samples close to your colour. 


(The new name is Lumière Cosmetics, but it still shows up as "Must Have Minerals" on my PayPal account.)


----------



## msmack (Jul 2, 2008)

I placed an order for a few eyeshadows and a blush last week - we'll see!


----------

